# Muv-Luv



## Es (Sep 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAXEMvIHtT0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn0wTfvuo6w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


> The Muv Luv games win the award for Worst Introductory Visual Novel for a novice of the genre. The first game consists of roughly six hours of harem hijinks (Extra) and then another six or eight hours or so of something very different but still not quite excellent (Unlimited.) Granted, Extra can be remarkably entertaining considering the fact that it's almost totally fluff, and Unlimited has some great moments interspersed with the cliche. Unlimited also pulls the neat trick of taking your typical protagonist of an anime rom-com (Takeru, in this case), totally pulling the rug out from under him and forcing him to either change or die. Not to mention that Muv Luv is graced with some of the best visuals (despite the deliberately generic character designs) in the visual novel business. But as an experience, without the grace of its successor, Muv Luv suffers hugely.
> 
> Here's the thing, though. Muv Luv will make you curse the silly moments of comedy. It will make you cry out for the good stuff. You will rage in anger against the potty jokes and episodic storytelling and occasionally heavy-handed drama. But there will be a moment in Muv Luv Alternative, Muv Luv's very necessary sequel, when you will realize that you want to go back to those earlier times when life was simple for Takeru and his friends. You will long for the days of lunch battles and tomfoolery, when the main character's biggest problem was which girl he wanted to marry. That is when you realize that no matter what you do, you will never be able to go back. Your carefree days are over. Once you realize this, Takeru realizes it too. He grows up, and takes responsibility for his actions. Your heart is broken, over and over again.
> 
> That's Muv Luv in a nutshell?a game that initially appears to be a fun and fantastical romantic comedy, but turns out to be a tribute to the power of courage, responsibility and sacrifice in the face of all-consuming despair. It is anti-escapist entertainment. You will probably weep and cheer simultaneously.


This thread is also open to discuss TE.
Because why not?


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Es (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2012)

I want to know what's going on with Altered Fable


----------



## Es (Sep 20, 2012)

I keep checking /M/ but getting nothing


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2012)

check the archives, there was a recent TSFIA not that long ago I believe


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll get started on this soon soon.


----------



## Es (Sep 21, 2012)

Good. Good


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Es (Sep 28, 2012)

Sephiroth how far are you?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 28, 2012)

^


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2012)

Will there be a Total Eclipse game?


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2012)

Total Eclipse VN comes out in December, this Winter holiday. Continues and ends the story from the LNs and manga.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2012)

Cool.  Excited about it.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Oct 17, 2012)

All of this is to vague to constitute me spoilering.



> I want to know what's going on with Altered Fable



I'm disappointed that they coped out and said it wasn't canon.  I mean I assume that's what the fans want.  It's certainly what I want.
------------------------------------------------------

The Visual Novel was great though  if a bit too obviously harem-ish at times.  Honestly, though I had a hard time getting through Muv-Luv extra.  It just wasn't interesting to me.  Once it entered the alternate world though, that's where it really became good.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm interested as to whether they're going to reveal anything more about the creators.


----------



## Es (Oct 17, 2012)

Whats with all the lines


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Oct 17, 2012)

Eh, felt like putting them in.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 17, 2012)

Extra took me like two three weeks. I really really hated Extra.


----------



## Es (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanato shares this sentiment 

I kind of let it slide because it was intentionally generic


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2012)

I started Muv-Luv back around late June or early July, Extra took me about three weeks. Unlimited was twice as long and Alternative I just finished 100% completion about a week and half ago. With Altered Fable around the corner, the shame is the same TL team doesn't want to be involved in Alternative Chronicles or The Day After at all.

Maybe they'll get on the Total Eclipse VN but I'm not seeing that being finished until nearly a year after its release, at fastest.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 17, 2012)

3 weeks? I blew through it in like 4-5 days. And that's with all endings.


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2012)

I wasn't devoting 100% of my free time to Muv-Luv. Still had anime to watch, manga to read, comics as well, my tokusatsu, video games, etc..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 17, 2012)

Still, wasn't that particularly long considering the fast forward option makes zooming through it easier.

3 weeks is something like trying to read Umineko from EP1-4.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 18, 2012)

I got skills like that. Now if only those skills let me quick boost faster in my Not Shiranui 2nd in For Answer.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2012)

I like how the Shirauni Second Type-04 is almost on par with a Raptor/Takemysushi/Berkut in performance. Demonstrator/Tekkaman Blade colors were sexy as fuck.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 18, 2012)

You know, I think it might be feasible to create the Raptor in For Answer. I just need White Glint's head part and it'll roll on from there.

The Shiranui I could attempt, but getting the colors in the proper place is near impossible and I haven't seen a head part that'd match or close enough. The most I'd got was this



And I do have Railguns for it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 7, 2012)

Es said:


> Sephiroth how far are you?



I just started Extra few weeks ago, not really motivated going through it though.


----------



## Fang (Nov 7, 2012)

All you have to do is Sumika and Meiya's route and then you've unlocked Unlimited.


----------



## Es (Nov 7, 2012)

Then shit gets real


----------



## Es (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2013)

Waiting for that complete translation of Altered Fable.

And everything Alternative Chronicles, and of course Rebirth/Resurrection. And Unlimited The Day After.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 11, 2013)

How far is AF in completion?


----------



## Es (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Scratchy (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Es (Feb 2, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## ikoke (Feb 3, 2013)

If I skip the first game and go straight to Alternative,will it be very difficult to follow  & enjoy the story?


----------



## Es (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah that's a no. You miss out on most of the exposition and character motivations


----------



## Byrd (Feb 3, 2013)

ikoke said:


> If I skip the first game and go straight to Alternative,will it be very difficult to follow  & enjoy the story?



You would ruin the story... don't do it... Extra is meant to be the way intentionally and its not a terrible VN at that 

Look at it this way...

Extra builds the characters
Unlimited builds the setting
Alternative gives the story


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2013)

Why would you skip it in the _first_ place?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2013)

Muv Luv AF is taking a long time to patch and translate... the current patch I think only deals with a tiny bit of it


----------



## Fang (Feb 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My name is Chuck Sauber and I'm here to save the planet.


----------



## Es (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaEP8i_jhsw&list=LLDh_ZkPP_F4pMyzgyrqUMnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (May 10, 2013)

TE VN comes out in five days. Kouki and some of the staff at age have been doing more streams. Seems like some of the characters and part of the storyline divergence with the anime will be included in the VN which picks up after the LNs.


----------



## Es (May 10, 2013)

Waiting for the PC version will be suffering


----------



## Fang (May 10, 2013)

There will only be a Windows/PC port if the console version sells well.


----------



## Es (May 10, 2013)

I was being optimistic


----------



## Es (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Byrd (May 11, 2013)

what the hell?


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (May 12, 2013)

So does Total Eclipse divulge anything more about the Beta's creators?  Just tell me if they do.


----------



## Fang (May 12, 2013)

No, it doesn't.


----------



## Byrd (May 12, 2013)

Age right now seems to be taking the approach of adding more stories to the side characters of the Unlimited and Alternative stories so I doubt we will see anything about them


----------



## Es (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Byrd (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Byrd (May 14, 2013)

There is a patch out that has AF 65% completed


----------



## Fang (May 14, 2013)

If you have the most updated version of AF, yes. The second partial patch is now out. That thread on /a/ is mine. I'm still waiting for the end of the year when Sen Jutsuki finishes the entire VN.


----------



## Byrd (May 14, 2013)

What about TE 00? thats getting translated too?


----------



## Fang (May 14, 2013)

What is TE 00?


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (May 14, 2013)

It's the day after episode 0


----------



## Fang (May 14, 2013)

That's part of Alternative Chronicles.


----------



## Byrd (May 14, 2013)

So what all comes on the Altered Fable fandisk


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 14, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> So what all comes on the Altered Fable fandisk



Muvluv Alternative: Faraway Dawn aka Get Raped By BETA The Game

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrbKSixwIjA[/YOUTUBE]

And the teaser to Total Eclipse

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qahd6LcW-mI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 16, 2013)

Oh man, the spoilers for Total Eclipse are rediculous. With one that rivals Nobel Confidant.


----------



## Es (May 16, 2013)

age = Ruina


----------



## Byrd (May 16, 2013)

What happen? where are these spoilers?


----------



## Es (May 16, 2013)

4chan                                          .


----------



## Byrd (May 16, 2013)

I just seen them.. 


oh wow.. Yui fans must be in tears


----------



## Fang (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Byrd (May 16, 2013)

What the hell is that?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 16, 2013)

Fortress Class
Laser Class
w/ Destroyer class shell tail

Combo

Because Russia


----------



## Fang (May 18, 2013)

So basically the spoilers that are confirmed so far are this for the TE VN:


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Yui learns through Heinerman (the old guy with glasses from Beoning whose in charge of the American side of the XFJ Plan's technical stuff) that he worked with her father and Yuuya's mother as well as Iwaya during the ATSF competition between the YF-22 and YF-23

- She also learns that Yuuya is in fact, Mira (the name of Yuuya's mother), was also her father's lover and wife in America, shocking Yui deeply 
- Yui confesses solely to Stella that she and Yui are half-siblings, same father, different mothers, Stella promises to keep quiet
- In lieu of the damage done to Tarisa and Yui's Shiranui Seconds Phase 2's by the Scarlet Twin's in prafka mode/Su-37 aka Terminator UB, Yuuya proposes upgrading their TSFs even further to counter the Russian's Berkut which is their most prized and advanced 3rd TSF
- Heinerman agrees with Yuuya but suggests using the data and technology from the YF-23 prototypes as he was one of the head engineers and designers for it back in the 80's and 90's and considers the two prototype units like his children
- These upgrades and modifications will allow the Shiranui Second to evolve to the next stage, Phase 3, which incorporate avionics and other such technology from the Widow and Ghost and put it on par with the Raptor, Berkut, and Takemikazuchi
- While this is all going on the CIA decide to lock down and arrest the XFJ Project people because of the shit that happened with the RLF and Allegiance uprising and terrorist incidents at Yukon Base but also because the American government is pissed off and the CIA states that using the Black Widow's technology and specs is leaking American military secrets to the Japanese and Russians
- Yuuya and Vincent are arrested first but later released because they are American Army 
- Yuuya also strikes a deal with the DIA (could be CIA or the actual Defense Agency) to break out the Scarlet Twins from the Russian/Soviet base in Alaska and bring them back to mainland America, if Yuuya fails, the they will deny any involvement with him
- Therefore Yuuya hijacks and steals the Shiranui Second Phase 3 with the help of the DIA/CIA and some of his "godfather's" friends in the Army and breaks in the Soviet base, rescuing Cryska as they learned before the plan went into action that she was losing her esper powers and Sandek planned to get rid of her
- The rest of Argos Test Flight and Yui are sent by the UN to stop Yuuya and recover Cryska & Inia but Yuuya fights through them all while the Argos pull back and let him go before his final fight with Yui
- After a tense sword fight duel one on one, Yui lets Yuuya go and Yuuya escapes to Russia with Cryska and they spend as much time as possible with one another before Cryska dies due to lack of LCL exposure (the medical tanks they rest in) and Yuuya buries her in the Motherland with Latrova who is revealed to have been spared by Cryska and Inia
- Yuuya then refuses to return to America with Inia because he fears the CIA or others would experiment on Inia trying to devise their own esper project or something like that
- Finally a time skip kicks in and Yuuya with Latrova and a friendly Russian/Soviet general is attached to Latrova's forces tasked with assaulting the Evinsk Hive in Siberia during Operation Cherry Blossom/Ouka
- Everything is going better than expected with entire battalions of Su-37 Terminators and Su-47 Berkuts weaponized with Soviet espers using the prafka phenomon to slaughter the BETA until a new strain; several times larger then a Fortress class and posessing three Laser class species in its body, each with three-focusing eyes, begins slaughtering the Soviet TSFs, even several companies of Russian and UN orbital divers are slaughtered while the new BETA strain also commands the rest of the Laser and Magnus Laser classes to focus their fire on anything it targets; its power also seems to jam and block communications and it will even fire on other BETA units if they are in its way

- It seems to be devised and creation by the BETA Superior at Kashgar aka the Original Hive to counter and destroy the Susanoo that wiped out the Sadogashima Hive. It commands all other Lux and Magnus Lux species to target and fire upon the Susanoo and its HSST escorts in low orbit as they pass from Japan directly over Evinsk in Siberia

- Finally Latrova decides to use a S-11 to buy Yuuya and the others the time and opening he needs to kill or get passed the new strain before Cryska's mind and spirit communicates with Yuuya, incasing his Shirauni Second Phase 3/YF-23 hybrid and all the other TSFs with Espers in them with a blue psychic aura, protecting them from the new BETA strain's attacks
- Far away, Sandek is fine and well on a ship and sees the esper phenomenon and comments that he was right all along, that Yuuya Bridges was the catalyst for this power to awaken from the Scarlet Twins
- Yuuya then charges the new BETA strain with Inia in his TSF as Cryska's aura surrounds his Shiranui Second Phase 3 
- While the final scene plays out, flashes are seen of Yuuya and Yui's father and Yuuya's mother


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



More stuff:

- There's more explanation on the past and history of the YF-23 prototypes
- Heinerman knowing Yuuya and Yui's father and Yuuya's mother, he was also in love with Mira
- Iwaya knows and owes Yuuko favors 
- Silvio, the main character and protagonist of Muv-Luv Alternative: Resurrection, is refered to as the "Phoenix" in passing and mentioned as being on the lookout for Yuuya and the Scarlet Twins right after Top Gun saves Cryska & Inia
- Its implied heavily that he was there to convince and escort Yuuya and the Twins back to Yokohama Base and bring them to Yuuko

- The time skip mentioned earlier is a two month long one
- Its also explained that all the Espers outside of Inia and Kasumi's line are meant to be as proxies or dummy-plugs and act as conduits for their powers
- Matika, the Esper who looks the most like Cryska with the extra long bang is mentioned as falling in love of Yuuya because of the prafka bond she shared with Inia who received those feelings from Cryska
- Also at least Cryska and Matika's entire line, potentially even all the espers, are based off genetic data from real psychics, one of which was Sandek's sister
- Sakon is seen in the OP of the TE VN but I can't remember what he does in the story as I can't read moonrunes
- The DIA guy is very STRONGLY implied to be Yuuya's uncle (maternal side so very likely to be either a younger or older brother to his mother) and is named Weller
- It is also again revealed that Yuuya was originally sent to Yukon Base by a Brigidier General who is an Army buddy of Yuuya's maternal Grandfather as a favor to him
- Leon originally volunteered to be the main test pilot of the XFJ Project but was turned down


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2013)

That shit isn't right.


----------



## Es (Jul 7, 2013)

You have had you full dosage of suffering


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2013)

It sounds like Yui got treated like fucking garbage.


----------



## Es (Jul 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fn4TYAvqtB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Es (Jul 7, 2013)

Rukia said:


> It sounds like Yui got treated like fucking garbage.



This is Mabu Ravu baby. Everyone gets treated like shit and completely happy endings are nhil


----------

